# Dorian Gray costume ideas??



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I love this idea, stacielou!! Would he be willing to carry around an ornate picture frame during the event? Trying to play a lot more off the portrait versus the actual living character in the stories and movies. Please post pictures of what you finally come up with as I think this is so cool. Good luck!


----------



## stacielou2503 (Aug 17, 2014)

what a KILLER idea!!!!!! I have just the old ornate broken picture frame to do the trick too!!! I didn't even think about adding that as a costume accessory !!! 

Now .... does anyone have any cool costume additions for MY boring old victorian witch costume??? LMAO

StacielouBOO


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I never saw the 2009 movie which is probably what you were referring to. I am familar with the portrait of Dorian Gray. Like Frogkid I would go with a lightweight ornate frame, maybe even include it as part of the costume with something that could sit on his shoulders for support maybe hidden under a shirt or jacket. 

A thought I had which might not be as obvious at first would be to have several make ups ready to go secreted in his costume. He arrives young. After maybe 15?minutes you guys head for the bathroom and apply some aging to him. Another 15? minutes another makeup change trip. The aging could be as simple as change of hair coloring. I'd consider adding a fake mustache as part of his costume to have the aging right smack in their faces when they see him. Maybe add graying and then whiteness to mustache and eyebrows and hair. As he ages maybe add some darkener under his eyes and work on making those look sunken as time goes on. Teeth appliances could also be switched out from nice teeth to rotten teeth. A colored makeup pencil to work in some wrinkles/creases. Bit of work on both of your parts but could be fun. I wonder how long it would take someone to notice his look had changed. I suppose you could skip the frame too but most people (guess depends on the party goers age and literary knowledge) would associate the portrait to the name.


----------

